# New Dog Training



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy just lost his prime hunter, A GSP bitch who succumbed to vaginal cancer at the prime of her life. My buddy is devastated, as is his wife! Considering the memories he had with the older dog, he didn't really want a new pup. But his wife said, in no uncertain terms, "There will be a GSP in this house!"

So, he wants to train this dog to hunt birds. It's been ages since he's had a pup, and he thinks he's forgotten how. I tell him to teach basic obedience, take the pup out in the environment, and let the genetics take over. 

This was how I "trained" my Springer. It taught itself how to hunt. We're looking for some suggestions. Any good books or vids out there?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Teach basic behavior commands, develop a strong trust, then see how he/she does in the field as far as instinct goes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Pick out a good looking pup. If a pointing breed, get a few pheasant or quail wings, a little bit of scent and a fishing rod. Just start playing with him or her and it will be flash pointing that wing in no time. It’s really fun to watch, just never let him catch the wing. Make this the play time. This will tell ya just how birdy he is or can be. He will get bored and tired pretty fast so don’t over do it. And of course start on basic training right away. In 3 to 4 months you can put him on some live pidgeons, let him see a few then start teaching him the whoa command with a long lead. He needs to learn that if he breaks point, that bird will fly. There’s of course more to it but try and make it fun for the both of you. It will go a lot smoother.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's the thing. The place we hunt is not classic pheasant habitat. Also, the birds may be "stockers", but it doesn't take them long to figure out what their legs are for! 

If it's been said once, it's been said a million times, "Pheasant will ruin a pointer!" That's because they sit for a while, leave a bunch of scent, and then creep away. The dog is left pointing the scent patch while the bird might be 100 yards away by then! 

Abby (the old dog) seemed to be able to figure this out. She would only hold point when she had a bird locked down eyeball to eyeball! And, once we heard her bell stop ringing, indicating she was on point, all we had to say was "Abby, get your bird!" and she would charge and flush! 

My buddy allows how this is a lot to expect of a new dog. We will start working with her in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

If my dog points scent he is doing exactly what he is suppose to do imo. It’s all in the training. Kinda like a **** hound working a cold scent. After a while they know whats cold and what’s hot. I’ve shot a lot of birds over my dogs through the years, depending on the dog, some more some less. Never had a pheasant, grouse, or quail ruin any dog. Pen raised or wild. But I suppose you could if you didn’t get them out enough which I can’t do like when I was younger.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, the GSP he's getting (bringing it home this weekend) has pedigree galore. The breeder has pics of her sire pointing at 12 weeks old. And he can get live pigeons for us! 

I thought it interesting that the first thing the breeder asked my buddy was, "Do you intend to hunt the dog?" He will only sell to people who hunt birds, which is a plus in my book. 

I guess training to retrieve will be a major consideration, because that's an absolute must. Our gun club has a few open areas, but much of it is thicket that a man cannot get through! That was one of the old dog's, Abby's, gifts. She pulled birds out of the thickest crap imaginable! 

Well, I'm anxious to meet the new pup, which will probably happen Monday. We're going to do some grilling, and I'll get an introduction.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Teach basic behavior commands, develop a strong trust, then see how he/she does in the field as far as instinct goes.


X2, Ron! I've had maybe 12 or so Brittanys in my life, usually two, always females!, an older and a younger one. Always starting as puppies. Been very lucky w/ all but one which hunted but somehow very timid gun shy-and therby useless for hunting. They were all house pets! I read all the training books, tried most of all the techniques but mostly just took them out into the fields and they taught themselves! Sons and I never had problems getting our(perhaps more than!) share of birds. The thing I insisted on with each pup is that the dogs hunt CLOSE! A wireless dog shock collar usually always Taught this lesson. Too much, or too harsh, of discipline with Brits can ruin them for hunting so patience is paramount! Pic of my two older dogs shortly before the one on the right(the "timid" one) developed diabetis and had to be put down 6 mos later(story in Lounge forum)! Now have a "fireball"/"yard hole digger" of a female pup who I'm teaching(trying to!) good house manners! Most of my dogs took 1-2 years to become "good, settled down, family-member dogs"!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's my Brittney mix I got 2 months ago


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good looking pup! Has enough Brit in it to Love a couch, I see!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

CJ, great looking pups!! I've had a Springer and a Brittany in my bird-hunting life. The Springer was hard-headed but had great hunting instincts. My Brittany, pictured in my avatar, was the canine love of my life. I began with basic obedience at first, then read every training book I could get, wanting her to handle perfectly in the field. I found out soon she was a natural.... gentle, soft-mouthed, and eager to please. She covered for a lot of my mistakes and also made me look good on numerous occasions. I had a shock collar for the Springer but never needed it for the Brit. I used the "windshield wiper" pattern, zig zagging across the field when hunting and she kept checking back on me....which also kept her hunting close. She was a joy to train, a wonderful hunter and companion, and lived to be 17. I've not had a dog since.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Growing up my mom always had a cocker spaniel then years ago I had a female English spaniel. I had her for 12 years and she passed away. I haven't had a dog for almost 4 years then 2 months ago I saw Doomas at the shelter and knew I had to have him. I had him house trained within 2 weeks and basic commands for the most part. He loves to retrieve and watch the squirrels. Would love to check out learning more about dock dogs cuz he can jump like crazy lol....Rich


ATTACH=full]282055[/ATTACH]


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mooner said:


> CJ, great looking pups!! I've had a Springer and a Brittany in my bird-hunting life. The Springer was hard-headed but had great hunting instincts. My Brittany, pictured in my avatar, was the canine love of my life. She was a joy to train, a wonderful hunter and companion, and lived to be 17. I've not had a dog since.


Those are my two old Brits. We knew abt a year ago both were really showing their age(12 at time pic was taken) and likely not be around too much longer(they one on the right got diabetes, went deaf, then blind then had to be put down). The other is really bad in the hips and now retired. So we started looking for another younger one(to be our last one since we are both 70ish!)and found the "firecracker"!! She was way too "active" at 6 mos. last year for a young couple w/two very young children so we took her in. Had almost forgotten how energetic they can be! Hey, you should get another one-"get back on the horse!"(If we can do it, you can too!) I know a pup cannot take away the pain of losing one but it sure can help fill the void you might be experiencing! It's the only way!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great posts guys, 3 years ago I was married, with a 5 yr old yellow lab willing to retrieve anything and a 2 yr old Brittany "Molly" who was getting better every time out. She was very good with pheasants (stocked OH) and woodcock (Michigan) and getting better on Grouse (Michigan & PA) I had visions of going back to North Dakota with both of them.... Marriage crumpled and both dogs had to go to good hunting homes.. I miss both DOGS badly! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------

